# W: 100x100mm square base H: £



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi there 

I am in the search for a 100x100m games workshops square base. It is extremely rare as it only comes with the exalted daemon princes from forgeworld, and cannot be bought separately anywhere else.

If anyone seeing this has bought one of those daemons and put it on the oval base, give me a message and I we can agree a price as well as postage of course if you could send it out to me!

Cheers guys


----------

